# 2.5L spark plugs



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

manual calls for spark plug replacement at 40,000 miles. Any recommendations?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L spark plugs (Mrb00st)*

OEM NGK.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Ditto on the OEM plugs. vw engines don't eat plugs, but replacing them at the 40k service is a great idea as 50k will pretty much have them worn fully out.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

anywhere to get them besides a stealership?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Any autoparts stores. Have them cross ref. the part numbers with factory. Same product, different packing, much cheaper.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

but so def. go with the NGK plugs?
thanks all!
my car has been feeling down on power lately; maybe this will help.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

ahh bringing this up again...
how do you disconnect the coils on top of the spark plugs?

and...

does anyone know the OEM spec for spark plug gap in this application?
thanks,
-James


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492980 
This will help some. I will look for the gap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

worked a charm, thanks everyone! car is running much smoother. only had 41,800 on it but the plugs were on their way out. and apparently my cylinder number 3 is running a little lean. Oh well.
gracias!


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

why oem? does our car some stock with ngks? vw does not even think of performance when putting parts in out cars.... my 07 rabbit came with the worst tires in the world....for god sakes they have paper side walls. im used to japanese cars and i would only use denos iridiums . my friend said i should use bouche plats for my car. spend and extra 20$ on good plugs


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_why oem? does our car some stock with ngks? vw does not even think of performance when putting parts in out cars.... my 07 rabbit came with the worst tires in the world....for god sakes they have paper side walls. im used to japanese cars and i would only use denos iridiums . my friend said i should use bouche plats for my car. spend and extra 20$ on good plugs

Stock plugs are the way to go.
Centain plugs are designed for certain operating temperature ranges. 
If you have a plug that runs crappy at a certain temp range it will affect combustion and result in a loss of power.
I know with my old 90 16v, the cheapo copper stock plugs ran great, and the platinum plugs made the car feel like something was out of whack. THe copper plugs can run at a much higher temperature than the platinum, and at least the 16v runs pretty warm compared to other cars.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

I've still never found anything that actually performs WELL on Platinums. They're made for people who are too lazy to maintain their car properly.
Yes...Go with the OEM plugs and keep the thing happy.


----------



## rodeoclown (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

I put Autolite XP's in mine at 30K at $6 ea. They seam to work fine. In fact the car is allot peppier than its ever been. These are iriudium enhanced tips. If this was a bad idea and someone knows why please clue me in and I will change them.
Thanks, PB


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_I woked in auto parts for 6 years and Autolite is a Ford plug, bad move. Always go OEM on plugs

Yes, go OEM.
... but Autolite has nothing to do with Ford. Ford's products are branded as Motorcraft, they don't manufacture parts for any other brand. Autolite is owned by Honeywell (the same company who owns Bendix). Autolite has nothing to do with Ford... though their plugs do work well in them. Actually, Autolite got their start in sparkplugs making them for Chysler and Willy's.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 10:37 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## rodeoclown (Apr 16, 2007)

anybody know the part numer for the NGK's?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (rodeoclown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodeoclown* »_anybody know the part numer for the NGK's?

There's one about halfway up the page, but your best bet is to check with the dealer seeing as there was a mid-year break... they can tell by the VIN or manufacturing date which you need.


----------



## rodeoclown (Apr 16, 2007)

I still dont see one up the page. Unless your referring to the technical data picture? Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

think that's what they're talking about, however, i can't find those plugs @ autozone, advanced auto, might try napa here in a minute to see if they have some. 
and after a lil talking, carquest doesn't carry them either, looks like the stealerships is the only way to go, and they're asking 14.55 / plug. works out to a nice 70+ bux just for the sparkplugs. lol. 


_Modified by flynavyj at 11:33 AM 10-26-2007_


----------



## rodeoclown (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

I know there is a place online that charges 10 bucks a plug, I just cant remember where it is though.


----------

